# Healthcare in Italy



## mholland21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been tirelessly searching the internet for help and information on moving to Italy and so far I haven't found much useful information. Hopefully someone here can help me. So here is the my problem: I'm 18 years old and am currently a freshman in college. My girlfriend, who I met while she was a foreign exchange student here in america, lives in Cesate right outside of Milan. 

After looking at a few schools in Italy I found their cirriculum and prices quite intriguing. I'm now looking to live there and graduate from college but I seem to have struck a big problem with health care across seas. As a diabetic my medical supplies costs far too much for me to pay for without health care coverage. Is their any way for someone in my situation to get such coverage? 

Any advice, recommendations etc would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There used to be a student rate to enter the Italian health care system. It wasn't very expensive. I want to say less then 500 Euros. No idea if that would cover your supplies but in general medicines etc are cheaper here.

The universities offering years abroad will likely have the info on the student rate.


----------

